# Roe, roe, roe your boat on New Year's Eve



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2014)

If you’re planning on ringing in 2015 the way most of us do, no doubt  you’ll be counting down ’til midnight with a glass or two of Champagne or sparkling wine in hand. Throughout its history, bubbly has been The Drink for celebratory occasions.


But if you really want to go all out during this year’s New Year’s Eve party, you might want to think about pairing those flutes of bubbly with one of the world’s most famous delicacies: caviar. 
http://www.post-gazette.com/life/fo...r-boat-on-New-Year-s-Eve/stories/201412290004


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 29, 2014)

Down here the tradition is black eyed peas!! I for one can not like them!!!
 .


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 29, 2014)

I love peas. We usually have purple hulls or crowders instead of blackeyes though. I don't care much for dried blackeyed peas, I like the fresh canned, frozen or better yet fresh picked. The few times I had them in restaurants they served the dried peas.

Back to the thread, I tried caviar once and didn't like it. I'll eat the fish, others can have the eggs.


----------



## Bee (Dec 29, 2014)

I'll take the champagne but you can keep the caviar, I have tried from the cheapest to the most expensive and I just don't like it.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 29, 2014)

With caviar,  I'm like the lady who had only ONE child said, "Tried it once and didn't like it."


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2014)

*13 Things You Didn't Know About Caviar*

[h=4]What you didn't know about fancy fish eggs[/h]http://www.foodrepublic.com/2012/10/25/13-things-you-didnt-know-about-caviar


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 29, 2014)

Never tried caviar.  The eggs from a bass are very good---_FRIED in batter_!  Old habits die hard I guess.  Ha!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2014)

I was once lucky enough to taste Osetra caviar, or so I was told. It was served on a toast point w/ a few crumbles of chopped boiled egg. First one, wasn't crazy about it. Second one, I liked it. Third one a adored it, but that was the end of my allotment.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi Carolyn...really?..this year was the first time you ever ate Shrimp?...wow!! I love seafood although too much shrimp/prawns etc give me hearburn.

Caviar?..no I don't like it...but probably this NYE after I get home from work I will have Sea Scallops gently fried in butter with some 7 seeded wholemeal bread...simple but nectar of the Gods!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 29, 2014)

I love caviar.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2014)

meanderer said:


> if you’re planning on ringing in 2015 the way most of us do, no doubt  you’ll be counting down ’til midnight with a glass or two of champagne or sparkling wine in hand. Throughout its history, bubbly has been the drink for celebratory occasions.
> 
> 
> But if you really want to go all out during this year’s new year’s eve party, you might want to think about pairing those flutes of bubbly with one of the world’s most famous delicacies: Caviar.
> http://www.post-gazette.com/life/fo...r-boat-on-new-year-s-eve/stories/201412290004



a 35.2 oz container is $6,799.00$6,799.00​


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2014)

In the words of Robin Leach: "champagne wishes and caviar dreams."  Radish ....that is investment grade caviar!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

The Greeks make a really delicious Fish Roe dip..   called Taramasalata..     Great spread on pita!!  

*Ingredients*



100g white tarama (fish roe) (3.5 oz.)
300g white stale bread (crust removed), soaked in water and squeezed (10 oz.)
170-180 ml olive oil (3/4 of a cup)
juice 2 lemons
1 medium red onion, grated

http://www.mygreekdish.com/recipe/taramasalata-recipe-greek-fish-roe-dip-taramosalata/


----------



## jujube (Dec 30, 2014)

You guys inspired me.  I haven't had caviar for years and I do love it, so I stopped by the store on the way home today and bought myself a little jar and some good water biscuits.  I'm going to see the New Year in RIGHT!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

jujube said:


> You guys inspired me.  I haven't had caviar for years and I do love it, so I stopped by the store on the way home today and bought myself a little jar and some good water biscuits.  I'm going to see the New Year in RIGHT!




I love how salty it is.... and how those little fishy eggs pop on the roof of your mouth when smooshed with your tongue...


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 4, 2015)

Never have been a big fan of caviar -- too salty for me.


----------

